# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  Microsoft SilverLight چیه ؟

## mpmsoft

دوستان میشه یه توضیحی درباره این موضوع بدین که چی هست و به چه دردی می خوره ؟

----------


## m.hamidreza

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ht=Silverlight
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ht=Silverlight

----------

